# Hummer h2 or h3 with a plow?



## cumminswithplow (Jan 30, 2004)

My wife and I are thinking about getting a Hummer h2 maybe an h3. I thought that would be a cool truck with a straight blade. Anyone ever seen one or know if it would work?


----------



## DIESEL PLOWGUY (Feb 17, 2005)

I seen a Hummer H2 with a 8 foot Western Pro plow on it. It looked sweet I dont know if it would void ur warranty or not though? I think u would be fine with a lite plow on a Hummer H2 because ii think it sits on a 1500hd or 2500 frame. The Hummer H 3 if Im not mistaken is the new smaller Hummer. I would not put a blade on it. In all if you have the funds to do it more power to U. I think it would plow good and get U around in style foe sure.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

I have seen Fisher plows on a H2 looked fine. this place installs them and has some pictures on their site. http://www.arrowheadequipment.com/hummer.htm


----------



## Blizzard Plower (Nov 2, 2004)

What's an H3?

And an H2 is JUNK!!!


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

A guy in my town has a h1 with a fisher on it. But haven't seen him out this year.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

There's some guy in town here that has an escalade with a Boss plow on it. To me, that's just someone who has too much money. I guess he's trying to keep up with the Jones's.


----------



## demetrios007 (Sep 30, 2004)

you'd be much better off buying a hummer and a POS plow truck to do the pushing with, I really cant like the idea of beating the hell out of a hummer with a blade on it. Definitely not a good idea UNLESS your doing your own driveway with it and are being careful, I dont care what anybody says, driving around with hundreds of pounds cantilevered over your front end isnt good for any fullsize truck, beats em up no matter what you do.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I saw a Hummer at the station where I get my fuel. I think an H2. He offered to let me sit in it since he's a dealer. It was nice, but it was $43,000 for a two year old vehicle  . 

You've got to be kidding.... Spend $43,000 for a used truck to push snow? Even if it's sitting on a 2500 frame, it's already got a lot of wieght there. Why would you risk banging up something like that? 

I'd agree with The Boss and demetrios007 - get a truck that's intended to work instead of just looking "cool".


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I have to agree- could you plow with a H2- sure but why would you want to? The gas milage sucks, the truck is HUGE so it's terrible for driveways, visability is only so-so- all around bad truck for everything but being seen in- just like an Escalade.

H2 is a 2500 chassis, H3 is a 1500 chassis I believe. The only Hummer that was actually any more capable than a 2500 pickup was the original H1- and they suck as a daily driver too. (noisy, cramped, gas hog, prone to brake failures- oops so are H2's, prone to axle failures off road)

Want to plow buy a plow truck- pickup or blazer not a Hummer.


----------



## snowinjoe (Nov 23, 2004)

These are pics from the arrowhead web site I think they look cool


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

snowinjoe said:


> These are pics from the arrowheadl


yea! real hummers are cool!! but the h2 & h3 are just want-a-be-cool suvs!!!!


----------



## zippoz (Nov 22, 2004)

in my opinion having to do gas stations all day long, you want smothing small and maneuverable. im not sure where you push your snow, but imagine having that massive h2, and trying to maneuver around a small corner? its not going to happen. hell the wheel base might even be bigger that the span of your plow! youd be running over your piles all day. and spreading them back out.


----------



## cumminswithplow (Jan 30, 2004)

OK So maybe the hummer isnt a good choice. But I would like to get a suv that I can have a plow on. Its not for full time use. BUt probably a few hours a year. I thought of the hummer because i like the way they look. My father in law works at the dealer and I can get one pretty cheap. Relatively speaking. I would never get an escalade with a plow. Thats all show and no go.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

yup a 7.5 or 8 would be good enough


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

While a hummer would be bad i dont think it would be terrible.If you can plow with a s10 why not a hummer.The guy isnt doing commercial plowing.I dont think he expects the h2 to be as strong as the army style hummers he just likes the way they look. IMO If thats the truck you really want go for it.If you plan on expanding into more plowing then i would think about something else.


----------



## cumminswithplow (Jan 30, 2004)

I have a real truck for my commercial plowing. Just wanted the hummer for a spare and to do light stuff. I might look into a jeep or something. But I like the hummer.


----------



## Mower For Less (Nov 2, 2004)

justme- said:


> I have to agree- could you plow with a H2- sure but why would you want to? The gas milage sucks, the truck is HUGE so it's terrible for driveways, visability is only so-so- all around bad truck for everything but being seen in- just like an Escalade.
> 
> H2 is a 2500 chassis, H3 is a 1500 chassis I believe. The only Hummer that was actually any more capable than a 2500 pickup was the original H1- and they suck as a daily driver too. (noisy, cramped, gas hog, prone to brake failures- oops so are H2's, prone to axle failures off road)
> 
> Want to plow buy a plow truck- pickup or blazer not a Hummer.


The H2 is on the same frame as the Avalanche, which is a 2500 chassis.
The H3 is on the Colorado frame, which is 1/2 ton at best (s-10 replacement)

You can get an Avalanche, have the same vehicle, with a little less "cool", and save over $10,000 and get the same amount of work done. Both vehicles will carry plows, but again I guess its where your priorities are.

Kevin


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

Son lyou've got way too much money, go buy your wife a 5 or 6 caret diamond ring that will be worth something 5 years from now, I suppose you could get someone to mount a plow on it also, then you would really have something unique.


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

The H3 is on the Canyon chassis.


----------



## Robo (Jan 17, 2004)

Mower For Less said:


> The H2 is on the same frame as the Avalanche, which is a 2500 chassis.
> The H3 is on the Colorado frame, which is 1/2 ton at best (s-10 replacement)
> 
> You can get an Avalanche, have the same vehicle, with a little less "cool", and save over $10,000 and get the same amount of work done. Both vehicles will carry plows, but again I guess its where your priorities are.
> ...


Actually you can get the avalanche on either a 1500 or a 2500 chassis


----------



## cumminswithplow (Jan 30, 2004)

I like the avalanche Idea. It comes in a 2500 which should handle a plow. It would also pull a trailer if need be. And would be 10 grand cheaper. I still like the way the h2 looks. I think it would be cool with a 8 foot blade.


----------



## Mower For Less (Nov 2, 2004)

Turfmower said:


> The H3 is on the Canyon chassis.


The Canyon/Colorado are the same truck. Just depends if you are looking under the Chevy or GMC Truck badge. Good looking out though.

Kevin


----------

